# Top 10 Cheapest Pickup Trucks



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> When it comes to getting work done, there’s no better vehicle than the pickup truck.
> 
> But who says you have to drop down a ton of cash to get your perfect work truck? Here’s a list of the ten most affordable pickups you can buy. Now most of these are pretty basic models, with two-wheel drive, but an upgrade to four-wheel drive isn’t too expensive. Take a look below. All prices in our list of top 10 cheapest pickup trucks include destination.


If you're looking to save some money on your next truck, take a look through our top 10 Cheapest Pickup Trucks post to learn more. Read more at AutoGuide.com


----------

